# Exchange Rate on Barclays Debit Card in Bank of America ATM



## eduboys (May 24, 2010)

I'm a US citizen living in the UK, and would like to understand what type of exchange rate you get when taking USD out of an ATM with a GBP account (Specifically using a Barclays ATM card in a Bank of America ATM).

In practice in the UK, I received an excellent exchange rate (usually in line with the daily spot rate) when taking money out of a Barclays ATM with a Bank of America Debit Card. Was wondering if it was the same the other way around.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You may want to contact the appropriate bank. Fees depend on a number of factors one of them being your overall relationship with the institution.


----------



## eduboys (May 24, 2010)

twostep said:


> You may want to contact the appropriate bank. Fees depend on a number of factors one of them being your overall relationship with the institution.


Unfortunately, you can't really get a straight answer out of the banks (I've tried multiple times, and sometimes I get an answer that there are no fees or commissions, but in practice when taking out of non-partner ATMs outside of the US I have found its a 3.5% fee). I was hoping to get some anecdotal answer as I'm sure there are plenty of UK expats living in NY with Barclays accounts at home taking money out of a Bank of America ATM as there are no fees between the two banks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

eduboys said:


> Unfortunately, you can't really get a straight answer out of the banks (I've tried multiple times, and sometimes I get an answer that there are no fees or commissions, but in practice when taking out of non-partner ATMs outside of the US I have found its a 3.5% fee). I was hoping to get some anecdotal answer as I'm sure there are plenty of UK expats living in NY with Barclays accounts at home taking money out of a Bank of America ATM as there are no fees between the two banks.


It is the non-partner bank which takes the fee.


----------

